# Einzigartige Stimmen in der Musik



## LaVerne (14. August 2010)

Wenn man so einige Musikrichtungen hört, stellt man immer wieder einen Standard fest, inwiefern Stimmen innerhalb des Genres zu klingen haben. Da gibt es die meiner Meinung nach total langweiligen "Nightwish" mit ihrer ausgebildeten Sängerin; da gibt es auf "Heavy Metal"-Seite die "Iron Maiden", die mit ihrem Eunuchen-Gesang erst den typischen "Metal"-Sound für mich genauso unerträglich machen. 
Mich interessiert hier nicht der "typische" Sound; sondern das "abwegige". Beispiele gefällig:

Während alles auf Andrew Eldritch schielte, machte Carl McCoy den Unterschied im "Wave"-Sektor aus: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sr4MGIgyJIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das war neu, gleichzeitig bekannt und währt bis heute:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzvqXgM-Ztg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was ist heute der Sound/Sänger, der einen Unterschied ausmacht?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. August 2010)

Jede Stimme ist einzigartig, vor allem, wenn es um cleanen Gesang geht.
Du erkennst im Heavy-Metal Gesang keinen Unterschied bzw. behauptest, es gebe einen "Standard", weil du wohl nicht in der Materie drin bist.
Z.B. haben Bruce Dickinson und Rob Halford extrem unterschiedliche Stimmen, Stärken und Schwächen im Gesang.

Für mich klingt dein [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Carl McCoy z.B., als hätte ich seine Stimme schon 100 mal woanders gehört. Das hat selbstverständlich nichts über seine Stimme zu sagen.[/font]


----------



## Ykon (14. August 2010)

Genreabhängig eine Stimme einteilen? Nunja, ich weiß ja nicht... 
Mit Metal kenn' ich mich zwar nicht aus, aber um so mehr mit Hip Hop.
Ich denke beim Hip Hop denkt man an typisch "schwarze" Stimmen, wie 2pac, Dr. Dre, Snoop Dogg, usw.. Am besten noch mit typischen Gangster Slang und Abkürzungen, wo es nur geht. 
Aber davon bin ich wirklich kein Freund.


----------



## LaVerne (14. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Jede Stimme ist einzigartig, vor allem, wenn es um cleanen Gesang geht.



Ahem, was ist das?



> Du erkennst im Heavy-Metal Gesang keinen Unterschied bzw. behauptest, es gebe einen "Standard", weil du wohl nicht in der Materie drin bist.
> Z.B. haben Bruce Dickinson und Rob Halford extrem unterschiedliche Stimmen, Stärken und Schwächen im Gesang.



Deshalb wird gerade einer Band wie "Dream Theater" dauernd vorgeworfen, daß ihr Sänger "austauschbar" ist - weil eben alle diese Sänger dasselbe Spektrum hätten. Im Falle von "Dream Theater" teile ich die Meinung nicht - in den meisten anderen Fällen schon. Wenn ein Sänger diese "Growls" bei "The Mirror" genauso gut hinbekommt wie die hohen Passagen, dann ändere ich meine Meinung. Bis dahin ist LaBrie ein Unikum (die Musik ist es eh; aber auch stimmlich haut hier James LaBrie in eine Bresche, die zumindest ich in dieser Art und Weise nie gehört habe - und bitte: Nicht den Sound des YouTube-Videos als Referenz heranziehen, sondern eine ausgewachsene Anlage nebst CD; alles andere ist lächerlich[1]):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6u_hjgbJnh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Für mich klingt dein [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Carl McCoy z.B., als hätte ich seine Stimme schon 100 mal woanders gehört. Das hat selbstverständlich nichts über seine Stimme zu sagen.[/font]



Das glaube ich nicht, weil McCoys Stimme wohl einzigartig sein dürfte. Melodischer, abgefuckter, tiefer dürfte keine bisherig bekannte Stimme sein. Du magst das natürlich mit einem Gegenbeweis widerlegen.

[1] Höranlage:
Verstärker: Onkyo 9711
CD: Pioneer PD-S 505
Boxen: I.Q. Ted 4
Vorverstärker: Yamaha CX-70
Turntable: Transrotor Connoisseur ("Transe") + "Miss Brown" (Braun PD 550s) + PE2015 aka "The Thing"


----------



## Bloodletting (14. August 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, weil McCoys Stimme wohl einzigartig sein dürfte. Melodischer, abgefuckter, tiefer dürfte keine bisherig bekannte Stimme sein. Du magst das natürlich mit einem Gegenbeweis widerlegen.



Ich muss das nicht widerlegen, weil das deine subjektive Einschätzung dieser Stimme ist und ich dem nicht widersprechen will.
Ganz im Gegenteil müsstest du mir allerdings beweisen, dass in Genres aller Art ein bestimmter Stimmen-Standard existiert.
Schließlich stellst du dies als Behauptung auf.

Und ich wette, dass diese Stimmen, wie sie dein McCoy hat, im Dark-Wave normal sind.
Nicht im Detail, sondern von Außen betrachtet. Im Detail hat jeder Sänger ganz bestimmte charakterliche Eigenschaften in der Stimme.

So wie für dich "Heavy-Metal-Stimmen" meist gleich klingen, tun es für mich eben "Dark-Wave-Stimmen".


----------



## LaVerne (14. August 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich muss das nicht widerlegen, weil das deine subjektive Einschätzung dieser Stimme ist und ich dem nicht widersprechen will.
> Ganz im Gegenteil müsstest du mir allerdings beweisen, dass in Genres aller Art ein bestimmter Stimmen-Standard existiert.
> Schließlich stellst du dies als Behauptung auf.



Ähm. Ich behaupte sogar noch mehr in meinem Ursprungsposting; aber das mag Dir entgangen sein (Stichwort: Eldritch - eine wissenschaftlich so stichhaltige Behauptung, die sich im wissenschaftlichen Spiegel derart brechen muß, bis sie kotzt. Willst Du hier einen wissenschaftlichen Diskurs führen, dann lade ich Dich gerne per PM ein - oder willst Du Meinungen austauschen?). 



> Und ich wette, dass diese Stimmen, wie sie dein McCoy hat, im Dark-Wave normal sind.
> Nicht im Detail, sondern von Außen betrachtet. Im Detail hat jeder Sänger ganz bestimmte charakterliche Eigenschaften in der Stimme.



Ja was denn nu? Ist "mein" McCoy "im Dark-Wave" (was auch immer das ist) "normal" oder hat "er von außen betrachtet charakterliche(?) Eigenschaften" (bitte diese Idiotie von einem Ausdruck mal für ein paar Sekunden auf sich wirken lassen)? 
Wie wäre es mit weniger Geschwafel und mehr _hinhören_ (und musikalischem Wissen)? "Wetten" ist nicht wirklich ein "wissenschaftlicher" Ausdruck. Entweder bleibt man bei seiner Linie (in Deinem Falle die wissenschaftliche) oder man lässt es - und offensichtlich hast Du nicht die "Qualifiktation", hier irgendwas "wissenschaftlich" zu entscheiden, weil Du nicht mal mit den Genres vertraut bist!



> So wie für dich "Heavy-Metal-Stimmen" meist gleich klingen, tun es für mich eben "Dark-Wave-Stimmen".



Du raffst es nicht, oder? Ich bin "Fan" beider Genres, wie ich bei dem "Dream Theater"-Beispiel mehr als andeutete (wie konnte es überhaupt jemandem dabei entgehen?). Ich höre tatsächlich beides gleichgern! 

Dennoch höre ich alternative Stimmen in _beiden_ Genres gerne heraus. Beim "Wave" sind es die "Fields"; beim "Heavy Metal" hätte ich gerne eine ähnliche Band gehört. Ist das so schwer?

Pisst man sich nu an, weil man keine Band nennen kann, die außerhalb des allgemein gültigen Spektrums spielt? Oder will der Herr Student sich einfach mal ein wenig wichtig tun, auch wenn er keine Substanz bieten kann (was, gelinde gesagt, nun mal für den Studenten alltäglich ist)?

Was war "cleaner Gesang" nu gleich, Herr wissenschaftlicher Student? Diese - Verzeihung - verkackte Art, nix zu sagen, pisst mich mittlerweile wirklich an! Das ist was für den Politlehrgang, aber nicht für eine wissenschaftliche Ausbildung! Komm' zum Punkt oder lass es! Dummschwafler hat die Welt genug - da verzichtet man gerne auf Deine Teilnahme!


----------



## Thoor (14. August 2010)

Also wenns um gute Stimme geht kann ich echt nur sagen: Kevin Russel. Der legt soviel Emotionen in die Stimme rein, die Stimme ist kratzig... da bekomm ich echt Gänsehaut *.*


----------



## dragon1 (14. August 2010)

Zu Einzigartigen  Stimmen würde ich mal Ich  _Fabio Lione_ vorschlagen, bekannt aus Rhapsody of fire.


----------



## Soladra (14. August 2010)

Ich mag die Stimme von Eric Fish sehr gerne, die hat so as Gänsehautiges. Und vom Sänger von Rabenschrey


----------



## Bloodletting (14. August 2010)

Mensch LaVerne, du drehst ja richtig ab. Hab ich dich sauer gemacht?
Hatte dich eigentlich als ruhigen Typen betrachtet, mit dem man diskutieren kann, ohne dass er in Rage geht.
Schade, schade.

EDIT: Ich werde deine Fragen übrigens nicht beantworten, du ziehst das Niveau gerade ein wenig in eine Ecke, die mir absolut nicht zusagt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2010)

einzigartige stimmen? mhh..ok





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UR4y1AvhzqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




serj tankian, meiner meinung nach einer der besten sänger überhaupt
er kann soviel emotionen in seine stimme legen .. das ist unglaublich
die ruhigen und die härteren parts kriegt er einfach einzigartig gut hin und sein akzent gibt dem ganzen noch was besonders, meiner meinung nach

btw. laverne
was zum teufel hast du gegen die ,damalige, stimme von dickinson?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7vP2hFFV57E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. August 2010)

was ist mit dem Muse sänger der hat ne recht herausstechende stimme finde ich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GboeHkiqu2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. August 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Also wenns um gute Stimme geht kann ich echt nur sagen: Kevin Russel. Der legt soviel Emotionen in die Stimme rein, die Stimme ist kratzig... da bekomm ich echt Gänsehaut *.*



Oh ja man kann über die Onkelz denken was man will aber die Stimme von Kevin ist schon einzigartig.


----------

